# Young guys wearing jeans hanging off their @rse



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What the fuck is it with young guys wearing their jeans around their fucking thighs?
Do they think this looks cool and trendy?
It makes them look like either:

a) They've shit themselves
or
b) Their arse has fainted

I just don't get it at all.
I always buy clothes that fit me properly, and any female I've known likes to see a man's *bum* in his trousers, not his knees.
And OK, so seeing the waist-band of someone's underwear can sometimes happen accidentally (when bending down/over for instance), but I don't want to see almost all of your fucking Calvin Kleins when you're standing upright.
You might as well not wear ANY fucking trousers, and instead walk around in your underwear.
That's essentially what you're doing anyway.

So, pull your fucking jeans up, tighten your belt, and stop walking about like you're wearing the back end of a pantomime horse costume.

Rogue


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

These are the "jeans that don't fit" size aren't they ? Like on the adverts. I've never understood them myself, buy maybe I'm showing my age on that one 

I'll just stick to my stay-press trousers :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That'll be The Ken Dodd Diddy Men look. V Cool.

http://www.chucklebutty.co.uk/Diddymen.html

And while we are at it, it's 22 degrees outside here, so why is that twat over there wearing those jeans, with t shirt and then a bobbless woolly hat pulled down over his ears. You do not look cool. You resemble something between a contender for Village Idiot of the year, Benny from Crossroads or a child molester.










TWAT.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I hate those twats that wear those stupid hats!! Almost as stpuid looking as those Nike Air Rifts (Nike Farts)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> but I don't want to see almost all of your fucking Calvin Kleins when you're standing upright.


You're lucky they are wearing calvin kleins mate, the scruffy bastards arent that classy up here, you're lucky if they wear any at all.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Leg said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't want to see almost all of your fucking Calvin Kleins when you're standing upright.
> ...


 [smiley=sick2.gif]

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Sorry, down here, just realised you're in Shcotland


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Almost as stpuid looking as those Nike Air Rifts (Nike Farts)


You never miss a chance do you? :roll: :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Rogue said:


> What the fuck is it with young guys wearing their jeans around their fucking thighs?
> Do they think this looks cool and trendy?
> It makes them look like either:
> 
> ...


LOL at your post. :lol:

A work colleague and I were having a conversation about the very same subject just the other day.

WTF is it with these people? :x Surely, wearing you trousers halfway down your arse makes it a tad uncomfortable to walk? :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> I hate those twats that wear those stupid hats!! Almost as stpuid looking as those Nike Air Rifts (Nike Farts)


Don't start that again


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[leans forward from arm chair]

quite agree, young bounders

[/leans back]

[peers over half rim glasses and raises one eyebrow]

[/eyebrow down]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

maybe he was walking behind Brett? It's the lack of legs you see......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> What the fuck is it with young guys wearing their jeans around their fucking thighs?
> Do they think this looks cool and trendy?


I think it looks utterly disgusting, but that's just me [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Of course, if I dig out any photos from the late eighties when I was in my late teens there will be NO fashion disasters at all.

I mean, hanging out at the Hacienda, being into the Happy Mondays and various chemical products didnt make me think anything I did or wore atthe time was cool when in fact it wasnt.

Im positive that flares were definately very very cool at the time and no one in their thirties at the time thought 'wtf are these prats wearing for gods sake? And that acid house music is awful!'


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

soo true, not really based on youth more a kinda type of person.

im 23 and think its fucking stupid style!

good flame!

would like to add that people with this type of dress sense usually have the kind of limp think that they do, as iff they got a fake leg!!!

Walk properly u bunch of muppets, and pull your jeans up!

niko


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Niko said:


> pull your jeans up!


Not too far though, otherwise you'll look like Simon Cowell :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > pull your jeans up!
> ...


lol saw him last night, was leaving the restaurant, he was entering!

Pulled up in a RR phantom, and a fit bird to was hanging off his arm!

but you dont drive a phantom you get driven in it! sorry i think its silly if you cant afford a phantom you dont drive it!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I lost several kgs recently and one pair of trousers goes down very nicely now without a belt. I am so happy to be trendy. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

it gives space to hide all the stuff they get when shop lifting


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry - i've lost a lot of weight since i bought them! :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I think there is a conspiracy theory on this. The police have made this look 'cool' for the younger generation so they can catch some of them


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

On another note someone told me (and it maybe shite) that both the trouser and limp things stem from prison. The limp from wearing chains on the ankle (although Essex girls seem to walk well enough :roll: ) and the trousers due to not having a belt.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> On another note someone told me (and it maybe shite) that both the trouser and limp things stem from prison. The limp from wearing chains on the ankle (although Essex girls seem to walk well enough :roll: ) and the trousers due to not having a belt.


I heard this too as well. So it must be a prison trend where they take the belts off their trousers so they cannot hurt themselves or others.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I have seen a guy walking another chap with ball and chain in Leicester .... :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> And I have seen a guy walking another chap with ball and chain in Leicester .... :roll:


that's a whole different ball-game Dani!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And I have seen a guy walking another chap with ball and chain in Leicester .... :roll:
> ...


Isn't it just


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

There just asking for a pant pull/wedgie...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What is really worrying is that apart from silly hats and too big jeans all we can say about youngsterss today is that they dream of being pop stars and footballers and work hard enough to be unemployed. When I was a young slip of a tearaway my folks hated the way I dressed, the music I listened to and the thoughts I had, my opinions and attitudes were a world away from those of the older generation. The yoof of today seems incredibly bland and submissive. It makes you wonder if there will be anything left of the country in 50 years time when Tony has fucked everything and there is nobody left with the balls necessary to rebuild it.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

come on you are all showing your age ..... think back when you were in your teens.... bell bottoms flares and gastly coloured shirts.... it was just as bad and you still wore them... its a young persons trend...
its just you have all grown up now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> its just you have all grown up now


Who says? I never grow up, me :roll:


----------

